# Please post bugs and questions regarding the unl3ashed rom here.



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys. This thread is neccesary, the developers cannot do their jobs efficiently if they have 200 posts to go through to just to communicate with testers, themers, ect. PLEASE POST ALL BUGS AND QUESTIONS HERE, the main thread is for downloads and development purposes only, we will answer your questions here and I will do a very detailed writeup tomorrow that should eliminate most questions anyways. Do your part and please give the devs a place to work. Ps. I love you guys, dont think that i dont but the way it is right now is sloppy and its up to us to tighted it up. Also can a moderator please make an exception and move this to the unl3ashed section?


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

Good idea. The rom thread is getting very cluttered. I will be nice to have a place to talk about bugs (if they can be found) and a place to talk about the development of the rom. The developers do a great job at what they do, a thread like this will allow the community a better chance to help when they can if it is easier to find the issues people are working through. Just my thoughts.

Zach


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't know why this was not done on the second or third page over there good thinking terryrook it mite be to late though.


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Skype keeps shutting off by itself ... only issue I have

rooted, debloated, unleashed and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Only problem I have encountered with 1.5 is data not staying connected. I'm constantly having to toggle airplane mode now to get connection. Especially 4G, never had that problem till 1.5. Besides that it runs perfectly and blazing fast!


----------



## mylasthope (Jul 15, 2011)

Unthrottling breaks my 1% battery n mod 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## js1479 (Sep 22, 2011)

mylasthope said:


> Unthrottling breaks my 1% battery n mod
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Read the posts from yesterday in the main thread for the ROM download. This has been answered about 35 times. Search. Search. Search.

Then search again.

We all need help here, but wading through the same f**king questions and answers over and over is really getting old. I mean all this in the nicest way possible. PLEASE do your homework before asking questions.


----------



## js1479 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 1.5 and battery draining issues.*

I was one of the people that had major battery draining issues yesterday and just wanted to share what fixed it for me.
I originally wiped cache, dalvik, format /system, and flashed 1.5 over remains of 1.4. Everything was perfect other than terrible battery life.

So last night I wiped everything, formatted /system and flashed 1.5. Obviously, this is a bit more time consuming because you have to Titanium your apps back and tweak a few other things to get back where you left off, but 9 times out of 10 this fixes problems like these. This was one of those times. Battery problem is gone, camera is there (was yesterday too), and this ROM is the best yet.

I realize I'm not the only person to do a fresh install of 1.5, but I suspect that a lot of the folks out there with battery issues did the same thing I did (go from 1.4 to 1.5 without /data wipe).

For those in that situation, try the full wipe and share with us if it works.

And I'll say it again...
@ the devs...
Many thanks for the great work! Know that a lot of us truly appreciate it and completely understand that you owe us absolutely nothing. Keep up the great work fellas!


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

js1479 said:


> *Re: 1.5 and battery draining issues.*
> 
> I was one of the people that had major battery draining issues yesterday and just wanted to share what fixed it for me.
> I originally wiped cache, dalvik, format /system, and flashed 1.5 over remains of 1.4. Everything was perfect other than terrible battery life.
> ...


thats exactly what i did when i was having the issue with 1.4. going into 1.5 i did a full wipe also. probably has something to do with people forgetting to unfreeze apps?


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Thought I would start with the post on how to throttle.

First you need "script manager". If it isn't in your app drawer go to the market and download it. Then:

I copied this from Shindo. All credit goes to him.

1. Copy/paste the /unthrottle folder from /sdcard-ext to /sdcard
2. Go to /sdcard/unthrottle/jar_files/Bionic
3. Rename /[R3]BLURR3D to /UNL3ASH3D
4. Go to /sdcard/unthrottle/jar_files/Bionic/UNL3ASH3D
5. Rename /v1.5 to /v1.2X
6. Run the script as previously stated.

To run Script manager:
1. Click the app
2. Go to the folder "unthrottle"
3. Click "menu.sh"
4. Check the box that says "Run as root"
5. Then hit "Run"
6. It will ask if you want to install "busy box" from Jrummy. I did. It's up to you. 
7. Then you will get to the menu.
Just go through and choose what you want done. That's all

If this is wrong can someone tell me and I will edit this.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, we all know that the battery stats has been removed, on purpose, which is cool, however its under the settings for data Managment / battery usage, I noticed today that the "data while roaming" is set to off, and can not change that due to it being removed.

My thoughts were to find the settings for it from 1.4 and push it to system/app. The only thing is, in not sure where that setting is.

So my question is, us it simply in the settings.apk, or is it somewhere else?
Ive got both 1.5 & 1.4 extracted and I didn't notice and difference in the /system/app between the two.

Any help would be awesome


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

anyone solve the data arrow problem yet?


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

mylasthope said:


> Unthrottling breaks my 1% battery n mod
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It is because the 1% mod wasn't installed into the Unthrottle services.jar file. So you can either do 1% mod by using the ROM services.jar file or use the Unthrottle mod's services.jar file. I ended up reinstalling 1.5's services.jar file as the 1% mod is more important to me.

EDIT: I found out "Theory posted an update to re add battery 1%" but I couldn't find it. So I would bet it will be in the v1.6 he is releasing tomorrow (I think that is what he said)...


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

calihawki said:


> It is because the 1% mod wasn't installed into the Unthrottle services.jar file. So you can either do 1% mod by using the ROM services.jar file or use the Unthrottle mod's services.jar file. I ended up reinstalling 1.5's services.jar file as the 1% mod is more important to me.


My 1% is working fine?? I did not execute unthrottle in the unthrottle folder though. I am just using Powerboot. Maybe this is why my data arrows aren't working?


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

crupp said:


> My 1% is working fine?? I did not execute unthrottle in the unthrottle folder though. I am just using Powerboot. Maybe this is why my data arrows aren't working?


Unthrottle is supposed to keep Verizon from throttling your bandwidth. No idea if it actually works. My arrows work sporadically but I could really careless if they do or don't. I only have Powerboost running along with the Dark Theme/Statusbar Mods.


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Only problem I have encountered with 1.5 is data not staying connected. I'm constantly having to toggle airplane mode now to get connection. Especially 4G, never had that problem till 1.5. Besides that it runs perfectly and blazing fast!


I only have the Powerboost mod going and I am having problems getting back to 4G when I am inside the office I always get downgraded to 3G. v1.4 and prior it would always go 4G as soon as I went outside. I just tried and couldn't get it back to 4G even trying airplane mode. My data is staying connected fine though.


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

calihawki said:


> Unthrottle is supposed to keep Verizon from throttling your bandwidth. No idea if it actually works. My arrows work sporadically but I could really careless if they do or don't. I only have Powerboost running along with the Dark Theme/Statusbar Mods.


If you are grandfathering your "unlimited" on a 4G plan with big red you will not be throttled. Only the capped users. I.e. 2gb plans... hope this helps. >=)

rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

not user if activating unthrottled caused this (thanks darionlear) but my data arrow are now working correctly.

Thanks again


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

calihawki said:


> It is because the 1% mod wasn't installed into the Unthrottle services.jar file. So you can either do 1% mod by using the ROM services.jar file or use the Unthrottle mod's services.jar file. I ended up reinstalling 1.5's services.jar file as the 1% mod is more important to me.
> 
> EDIT: I found out "Theory posted an update to re add battery 1%" but I couldn't find it. So I would bet it will be in the v1.6 he is releasing tomorrow (I think that is what he said)...


Try this link:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...l-(10-05-2011)&p=128611&viewfull=1#post128611


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been getting terrible signal on 1.5 Not really having problems with data... i'm just not getting more than 1 bar of 4g and more than 1 bar on just plain cell signal with data disabled. I love EVERYTHING about this rom, i just hate having terrible signal.

Note: I've had full 4g bars on 1.4 pretty much everywhere i normally go. In my house i get full 4g bars on 1.4. On 1.5, 1 to no bars.


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

crupp said:


> not user if activating unthrottled caused this (thanks darionlear) but my data arrow are now working correctly.
> 
> Thanks again


No problem ... but the no throttle on gf plans with 4G... I can say for sure 100%

rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

As far as signal on 1.5, not as good for whatever reason, both with the unthrottled script and not. I work right outside of Dulles Airport which has a 4G tower, and I can get perfect 4G signal with 20+ MB/s download speed, only getting 8 MB/s now. My buddy's Charge is getting about 19 MB/s so there's something up with mine. I'm going back to 1.4 for a while and might just wait for D3Blurr3d to come out.


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> Try this link:
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...l-(10-05-2011)&p=128611&viewfull=1#post128611


Negative! That flash will overwrite your Unthrottled services.jar file with one that has the 1% mod but not the Unthrottled mod...


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Fyi to all bionic users... Verizon is offering 50% off extended batteries today. If you don't have one, 25 bucks is a good price to pay! Just bought an extra one. >=)

rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## FlameSpaz (Jun 11, 2011)

darionlear said:


> Fyi to all bionic users... Verizon is offering 50% off extended batteries today. If you don't have one, 25 bucks is a good price to pay! Just bought an extra one. >=)
> 
> rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)





islandfever said:


> I only this online for $37 bucks...
> 
> http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...ryDetails&archetypeId=12743&accessoryId=47724


I saw this posted in the Dev section and wanted to reply to it over here 

This discount is still running online. If it is not showing up in your cart, it may be because you already get a discount from VZ. I normally get a 35% discount with my acct so in order for me to get the 50% discount...I have to make sure I am logged out of my account when I add the battery to my cart. I just tried it and it added it at $24.99.

Anyway, it is a great deal!


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Lollee76 said:


> I saw this posted in the Dev section and wanted to reply to it over here
> 
> This discount is still running online. If it is not showing up in your cart, it may be because you already get a discount from VZ. I normally get a 35% discount with my acct so in order for me to get the 50% discount...I have to make sure I am logged out of my account when I add the battery to my cart. I just tried it and it added it at $24.99.
> 
> Anyway, it is a great deal!


*bump* see, told you guys

rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## Emmerich (Oct 7, 2011)

js1479 said:


> *Re: 1.5 and battery draining issues.*
> 
> I was one of the people that had major battery draining issues yesterday and just wanted to share what fixed it for me.
> I originally wiped cache, dalvik, format /system, and flashed 1.5 over remains of 1.4. Everything was perfect other than terrible battery life.
> ...


I was one that just updated from 1.4 to 1.5. After backingup jic, I did a full wipe and reinstalled 1.5. I never had an issue with the camera like others had, but battery was draining at an alarming rate. Everything seems fine now! Thank you for sharing the fix.


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Found fix to Skype staying on and signed in. Email for apk update

rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

darionlear said:


> Found fix to Skype staying on and signed in. Email for apk update
> 
> rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


Shoot it over... I will incorporate it into 1.6. Also, let me know you cracked it so they get credit.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Shoot it over... I will incorporate it into 1.6. Also, let me know you cracked it so they get credit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ah brother, I've been over almost every thread everywhere for the bionic. Lol... ill find... I'm gonna link the attachment soon

rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Here you go Th3ory, all credit goes to theos0o at xda for this work... below is his orig link... the attached apk is the same... so use either.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php? t=1148708

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=697257&d=1314034873

*rar link*

http://www.multiupload.com/4FHCGQ2U60

*multiupload apk download link*



droidth3ory said:


> Shoot it over... I will incorporate it into 1.6. Also, let me know you cracked it so they get credit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone having ringtone and notification alert issuse?
I have five (5) of the same tone,
And sometimes, when a tone/notification is played it is the wrong sound


----------



## Redbaron134 (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the latest version, battery responding well. Used 27% after 4hours of moderate use. Not running powerboost but since battery is doing well will jump in probably tomorrow.


----------



## beidave (Oct 8, 2011)

I got a question about uot kitchen. What do I add to the zip from the ROM, after I make my changes? This is all new to me thanks in a advance.


----------

